# Audio / Video >  monobloki кинап уо-11

## serotonine

nu noveicās. dabuju veselus 4!!!    reku apraksts un shema   http://www.vacuamp.narod.ru/uo-11.html 

jā kāds redz šinī shemā milzu trūkumus,   ko pielikt, ko noravēt,   rakstiet protams...     







Vienigi izejā 60 volti.  144 omu slodzes darbināšanai.  iekšā skaļruņu katsēs vēl trafs. provēšu atrast oriģinālos. pagaidāmlaika pietika tikaino skapja izravēt blokus, papildus  barokļus un vadības paneli.     man ir viens neliels  100v audio līnijas trafiņš   ar 5 w un 10 w izvadiem.     nu caur to tad skan!!   dēļ izmēra par tiem 10 w neticas.


to  izejnieku, kas oriģinālais pārtīt negribas.   ja nu vienīgi kāds iestāstīs, ka tas gaužām vienkārši.

jautājums biedriem....    vai kāds no  100 v audio linijas trafiem linkos derēs   šādam aparātam??

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Crown-200-Watt-70-Volt-Audio-Line-Transformer-/252576889788?hash=item3acec17bbc:g:ubcAAOSwh2xX-ozI

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Low-Impeda...QAAOSwvg9XcVJn


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MPN-P635F-...3D272645022827

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUDIO-TRAN...8AAOSwB-1YrFet

----------


## osscar

bez izejnieka pārtīšanas šis nav lietojams un frekvenču josla tur labi ja 40-14khz,,,,
man gan rokas niez jkaut ko salodēt no isegrim paķertajām qqe03/12 divi vienā - gana kompaks pish pull var sanākt ar 2x10W +-..bet nu nezinu vai vajag  ::

----------


## osscar

nu tie ebaja trafi ir garām - maza jauda un PA paredzēti - tur tak tikai runas dipazons būs dzirdams  ::

----------


## serotonine

nu viens tāds mazs un nīkuligs man ir    stāvēja kaukādu _a la_ rrr-s30 korpusā.   nu nav gan tikai runas diapazons.  piejūdzu.  pat kaukāds vārgs basiņš cauri tiek.   telpas stūrī bija dedicated muzikas kompis un nenormāli smags pastiprinātājs ar paaugstinošiem trafiem. veikalu sledza,  skaļruņus lidināja laukā..   dažus pievācu.

----------


## serotonine

> bez izejnieka pārtīšanas šis nav lietojams un frekvenču josla tur labi ja 40-14khz,,,,


 nu tur jāskatās kur ir filtrējošais elements un jāravē nost


BTW     varbūt ieejā var pa taisno pie   6n2p tīkliņa jūgties??  nu 1k virknē pieklājībai

----------


## Isegrim

Lampu audiofili parasti nievājoši izsakās par šo dubulttetrodi. Pat kādreiz slavenos "Pribojus" pārbūvē uz citām. Man domāt, ka šis dzelzis būtu laba bāze labi skanošam _pušpulam_ ar EL34.  Un kam tev tie līnijas transformatori? Ja to izejnieku nevar pārtīt,  tad viņš ir metams! Bet - iespējams, ka viņš ir uz labas markas dzelža,  ar plānām plāksnēm. Tas jānoskaidro, jo tādā gadījumā tiešām ir vērts  uztīt to, ko vajag.

----------


## osscar

kāds tur filtrējošias elements ? viss spēks ir trafā, ja tas ir švaks  nekas tev nepacels ne basus ne augšas.

----------


## Isegrim

> nu tur jāskatās kur ir filtrējošais elements un jāravē nost
> 
> BTW     varbūt ieejā var pa taisno pie   6n2p tīkliņa jūgties??  nu 1k virknē pieklājībai


 Joslu ierobežo pats trafiņš ar serdes piesātinājumu, induktivitāti un starpvijumu kapacitātēm (tieši tāpēc tos tin sarežģīti, sekcijās). Nevajag ar nedzīvu bērnu ņemties! Uzprojektē korektu shēmu vai aizņemies gatavu, kas labi darbojas.
P.S. Man domāt, ka atkal var iztikt bez pirmās lampas. Un otru es aizstātu ar 6Н6П.

----------


## Didzis

Labā ziņa ir tā, ka var izmantot barošanas transformātoru. Viss pārejais šim pastiprinātājam ir garām. Ne tur dizains un konstrukcija, ne arī pieņemama shēma. Izejas transformātors būs jāpārtin, tur īpaši variantu nav. Izmantot mājās pazeminošu trafiņu ir pilnīgi garām. Izejas lampa arī nav tā labākā, bet ko var gribēt no kino pastiprinātāja, kur nebija nekādas mūsdienīgas skaņas kvalitātes prasības. Citādi, šis pastiprinātājs ir labs donors kaut vai tā paša tīkla trafa dēļ un izejas transformātora serde arī nav slikta, bert lai dabūtu ''silto lampu skaņu'', būs jāpačakarējas diezgan nopietni.

----------


## salvador

entuziasms ir skaista lieta un ja šo visu darot paralēli apgūst elektroniku tas ir apsveicami bet nu manuprāt ja ņem tikai skaņas aspektu es esmu palicis pesimistisks ar laiku un objektīvu iemeslu pēc.
man mājās ir šis tas sākot no luxman un onkyo integra beidzot ar paštaisītu Elliot P3A (diezgan slavens DIY audiofīlu aprindās) tad vēl tur šādi tādi lieljaudas verķi ar impulsu barošanu arī DIY, un visbeidzot šeit jau ne pārāk labā gaismā pieminētais "Pribojs" veseli divi gabali, viens 50w un otrs 75w uz kanālu. Ieliku abos GU19 analogu 6R3S-1 lampai. atregulēju mierstrāvu galos un nobalansēju lai abas lampas ir vienādi, nu sitiet nost bet nav sevišķi liela skaņas atsķirība starp labiem pastiprinātajiem, vismaz ne tranzistoru.
drīzāk vienkārši ir vesela čupa ar sliktiem pastiprinātajiem un lētām skandām un tad nu kāds dabū dzirdēt labas kvalitātes akustiku un pēkšņi kļust par svētu ticīgo.

nu tie linijas trafi priekš mājas apstākļiem ir galīgi garām, tos izmantoja kino un vēl šur tur tikai tāpēc ka attālums starp signala avotu, pastiprinātāju un pašiem skaļruņiem bij paliels, ņemot vēl vērā skaļruņu pietiekami augsto pretestibu tad nu bez sprieguma pacelšanas nekā.
kā jau te vīri teica tas izejas trafs tev vai nu japārtin vai jānodod metalos, jo vismaz viens labums ir no šīs vecās lampu tehnikas, daudz krāsainais metāls.  :: 
varu iedrošināt nav jau nemaz tik traki, pribojam pārtinu vienu izejas trafu jo bij no vecuma un mitruma izveidojies īsais starp primāro un sekundāro vijumu.
čakars ir, es kādu nedēļu viņu tinu ar rokām pa vakariem, piekam juk galva jo tinumi nāk slāņos nu apmēram kā burgers.
ja drāts laba un laka nelobās nost vari tit ar to pašu kas tur jau iekšā, ja nē tad būs tev vēl jāpērk drāts klāt.


p.s. ja nav noslēpums man tīri ziņkāres mākts jautājums, kur vēl var atrast skapjus ar kino lampu blokiem un vispār USSR laika kino tehniku?
man bij iespaids ka pa šiem gadiem visas vietas kur kautkas tāds bija ir vai nu pārbuvētas par jauniem kino un vai nakstklubiem vai arī ja ne tad viss nodots metālos un pašas ēkas vai nu stāv tukšas vai tajās ir kas cits ievācies??

----------


## serotonine

> Labā ziņa ir tā, ka var izmantot barošanas transformātoru. Viss pārejais šim pastiprinātājam ir garām. Ne tur dizains un konstrukcija, ne arī pieņemama shēma. Izejas transformātors būs jāpārtin, tur īpaši variantu nav. Izmantot mājās pazeminošu trafiņu ir pilnīgi garām. Izejas lampa arī nav tā labākā, bet ko var gribēt no kino pastiprinātāja, kur nebija nekādas mūsdienīgas skaņas kvalitātes prasības. Citādi, šis pastiprinātājs ir labs donors kaut vai tā paša tīkla trafa dēļ un izejas transformātora serde arī nav slikta, bert lai dabūtu ''silto lampu skaņu'', būs jāpačakarējas diezgan nopietni.


 man vēl par agru spriest, bet   daži krievi raksta   

Доброго времени суток всем ФОРУМчанам!!!
Есть в наличие два усилителя "УО-11" из комплекта кинотеатральной установки "ЗВУК-4-25" от завода КИНАП. (Входной каскад на лампах "6ф5п" и "6н2п", а выходной - на "6р3с-1". Выходные хар-ки Pн = 25 Вт, Uвых = 60 В. Rн = 144 Ом.) Имеет довольно неплохую АЧХ (на практических занятиях в Кинотехникуме снимали характеристики данного усилителя, которые оказались почти линейными в диапазоне частот от 20 до 18000 Гц, с отклонением не более 1-2 процентов)

izejas trafs milzīgs.   primārajā un sekundārajā galā pa 8 sekcijām..   kautkur tauta spriež ka tiekot tām klāt, var sekundārā gala sekcijas jūgt paraleli, ne virknē,   lai gan domu pārtīt visu neesmu atmetis.   

Для повышения устойчивости работы и защиты усилителя от искажений, возникающих на сверхнизких частотах (до 40 Гц), эти частоты подавляются частотно-зависимой обратной связью и цепочкой коррекции С7-С9 - R15, которая включена между вторым и третьим каскадами и является частотно-зависимым делителем. При понижении частоты емкостное сопротивление верхнего плеча С7-С9 возрастает, а ток в цепи уменьшается, что приводит к перераспределению напряжений на плечах делителя: возрастанию напряжения на верхнем плече и уменьшению входного сигнала, снимаемого с нижнего плеча R15.

šo gan jau var kautkā noravēt..    

gribas vispirms pamocīt esošo aparātu, pamainīt elementus paklausīties, tad domāt par ārdīšanu priekš citiem projektiem.

----------


## serotonine

> p.s. ja nav noslēpums man tīri ziņkāres mākts jautājums, kur vēl var atrast skapjus ar kino lampu blokiem un vispār USSR laika kino tehniku?
> man bij iespaids ka pa šiem gadiem visas vietas kur kautkas tāds bija ir vai nu pārbuvētas par jauniem kino un vai nakstklubiem vai arī ja ne tad viss nodots metālos un pašas ēkas vai nu stāv tukšas vai tajās ir kas cits ievācies??


 Nu iestādei plašas telpas.   kinobudā  tikai pašu projektoru aizvāca.  moderno dlp vietā ielika.    pārēju platību par noliktavu.   skapis ,,zvuk'' pa kājām nemaisījās.   darbinieki godprātīgi - krāsaino nav spēruši. takā man izdevās iestādei krietni izlīdzēt, tad ļāva savākt visādu hlamu

----------


## Didzis

Pēc shēmas  sekundārie tinumi ir paralēli. Neizskatās, ka ko varēs savādāk saslēgt. Par frekvenču raksturlīkni nešaubos, pie tik daudz sekcijām visdrīzāk viss tur ir kārtībā. Tātad arī pati serde nav slikta, kas mūsdienās ir liela vērtība, jo labu trafa dzelzi grūti atrast. Ieguldīt naudu kautkādos pazeminošos transfrmātoros gan nav nekādas jēgas. Ja nu vienīgi orģināli transformātori kautkur kultūras namā mētajā. Tur gan arī liekas bija 16omu izeja un 4omu akustiku nepieslēgsi. Īstenībā nekas pārdabisks ar to pārtīšanu nav un ir jau gatavs paraugs, kuru jaucot ārā, var izpētīt konstrukciju. Neko labāku tāpat neizgudrosi, tas tomēr ir profesionāls aparāts un viss pareizi uzkonstruēts. Vienīgi jāsarēķina tinumu skaits sekcijā uz 4 un 8 omiem. To gan vajag paredzēt, lai var dažādas tumbas galā slēgt. Jauns tinamais vads nemaz tik dārgi neizmaksās un atkal, ir jau paraugs un var nopirkt, uz svara, vajadzīg daudzumu.

----------


## Isegrim

Vispār jau 100 V izejas attaisno sevi garo līniju gadījumos. Neatceros, cik tieši metru kabeļa man bija līdz katrai skatuves malai, bet pietiekami, lai tikai šis risinājums derētu. BEAG skaļruņos arīdzan bija paprāvi trafiņi. Un skanēja gluži labi tam laikam. Tā paša BEAG tranzistoru kapsētas statnē stāvēja rezervē; kamēr vēl dvesa, izmantoju TESLA lampiniekus ar divām paralēlām EL34 plecā. Atceries TESLA Music/Mono - 130? Tiem bija izejās jancīgi, gari štepseļi ar nažveida kontaktiem. Varēja salodēt visādām impedancēm.

----------


## serotonine

nu  man tas rezultāts kad saslēdzu stereo ar mazajiem 10w 8om (skaļruņi gan 4)   liekas ļoti cerīgs... skaņa patīkama!  šads produkts  https://www.monacor.com/en-cz/monacor/products/pa-technology/volume-controls-and-accessories/audio-transformers/tr-1025lc/

tepat vienam kantorim varbūt atradīsies mazlietots.   varbūt vienā kantorī, kas tirgo izputējušu firmu preces, jāielūkojas.   ja foruma biedri zin kur meklēt kādu šādu, vai lielākai jaudai paredzētu ....   pa to laiku jāprovē ravēt nost shemai piemēram 
Для повышения устойчивости работы и защиты усилителя от искажений, возникающих на сверхнизких частотах (до 40 Гц), эти частоты подавляются частотно-зависимой обратной связью и цепочкой коррекции С7-С9 - R15, которая включена между вторым и третьим каскадами и является частотно-зависимым делителем. При понижении частоты емкостное сопротивление верхнего плеча С7-С9 возрастает, а ток в цепи уменьшается, что приводит к перераспределению напряжений на плечах делителя: возрастанию напряжения на верхнем плече и уменьшению входного сигнала, снимаемого с нижнего плеча R15.

ir kādi pardomi??   vnk pārtraukt doto ķēdi.   likt lielāku R15??   ieejā filtru apiet??   un pa taisno pie pirmā tīkliņa?    kuru katodu sprieguma nobīdei varētu ko mainīt  pievienot/ noņemt C..  

var jau  uz dullo, bet nu ir sajūta, ka te daudziem pieredze   ir vagons...

Параллельно входу третьего каскада включен газонаполненный диод ИН-3, ограничивающий амплитуду подводимого сигнала до 25 В и тем самым предохраняющий экранные сетки оконечных ламп от расплавления при отключении нагрузки усилителя. (В мощных блоках имеется дополнительная защита от режима короткого замыкания.) При коротком замыкании или перегрузке выхода, анодное напряжение оконечной лампы уменьшается, а ток экранных сеток возрастает. Так как мощность рассеяния по цепи экранных сеток будет превышать допустимое значение, оконечная лампа может выйти из строя. На газонаполненный диод ИН-3 от выпрямителя ПВ1 с резисторов R51 и R52 подводится напряжение подпитки около 45 В. При резком возрастании напряжения сигнала суммарное напряжение, подводимое в цепь сетки лампы, превышает порог зажигания, диод загорается, его внутреннее сопротивление уменьшается, а шунтирующее действие возрастает и перегрузка каскада по входу не возникает.

šo arī ir vērts pamainīt!!    mākslīgs 25 w limits neliekās vajadzīgs...         kāda r vērtība   lēnām uzmanīgi jāmaina... tā jau aizsarzība nav peļama lieta

Третий, четвертый и пятый каскады охвачены глубокой отрицательной обратной связью, напряжение которой с выхода усилителя подводится к делителю, состоящему из резисторов R27 и R18, и с резистора R18 подводится в цепь сетки лампы третьего каскада. Применение в первых двух и трех последних каскадах самостоятельных петель обратной связи с глубиной, .превышающей 26 дБ, обеспечивает высокие качественные показатели и повышенную устойчивость работы комплекта как в типовом режиме, так и при отключении нагрузки. При отключении нагрузки выходное напряжение и глубина обратной связи в трех последних каскадах увеличиваются, что приводит к стабилизации выходного напряжения, которое во всех комплектах типа "Звук" не должно превышать 60 В.Конденсатор С10 в ячейке смещения третьего каскада должен быть изолирован от шасси усилителя, так как если корпус конденсатора соединится с шасси, резистор R18 окажется замкнутым накоротко, цепь обратной связи выключится, увеличится громкость звука, но увеличатся также искажения и помехи.   

te arī ar r18 un r 27 var noteikti manipulēt.     un L1 vispār ir nahrenizējams  100 metrīgās 60 voltu līnijas kapacitātes vairs nav nebrīnīšos ja pēkšņi uzradīsīes gaišās un dzidras augšas

----------


## serotonine

> . Īstenībā nekas pārdabisks ar to pārtīšanu nav un ir jau gatavs paraugs, kuru jaucot ārā, var izpētīt konstrukciju. .


 vienīgi no oriģinālā sekundārā tinuma nāk specifiska atsaite.   pirmā projektā ar rigondas platīti provēju atslēgt pavisam.  kropļi briesmīgi.    a šitas brīnums vispār  var sākt ierosināties un bezmaz par teslas spoli pārvērsties.   saudzīgi pamainīt  tā dalītāja vērtības uz ko atsaite iet, to vēl jā, kā iztikt bez vai uztīt pa jaunu, tad ja pavisam citām izejas pretestībam tas sekundārais gals    :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  nu nez

----------


## Isegrim

Vispār jēdzīgi ir atpakaļsaites vajadzībām uzmest pilnīgi atsevišķu tinumu izejas trafiņam. Teju bezgalīgas iespējas eksperimentēt.

----------


## Didzis

Visas tās korekcijas ķēdes protams vajag nahrenizēt. Tāpat arī to gāzislādes sūdu, kurš dmāts kā signāla limiters. Tu tak neesi kinmehāniķis Vasja, kurš uz phām,  atslēgs skaļruņus un iegriezīs skaņu ručckā. Normālā situācijā muļķu drošība nav vajadzīga. Tā tika taisīta, jo kīno lielākoties rādija ne sevišķi kvalificēti kinomehāniķi. Galvenais, jaudīgu lampu pastiprinātāju nedrīkst  darbināt bez slodzes, Bet īsais sldzē, vai pārāk liels ieejas signāls, tas ir pofig. Tranzistru pastiprinārājiem ir pilnīgi pretēji. Tos mierīgi var darbināt bez skaļruņiem izejā. 
Risinājums ar 100V  transfrmātriem  ir pilnīgui garām. Par tādu mēslu un vēl 39 eiriki, tā ir vājprāta nauda. Es Tev varētu kādu radiotčkas trafiņu uzdāvināt un efekts būtu tāds pats. Ja liek transformātoru, tad tā serdei jābut tik pat lielai, kā pastiprinātājā iebūvētajam izejas trafam. Citādāk pasākums ir kā ar lielgabalu šaut pa baložiem. Tad jau labāk paņemt vecu lampu televizora tīkla trafu, padarboties ar tinumu slēgumu un efekts būs labāks. Tie mazie 100V trafiņi ir domāti  maziem skaļrunīšiem, lai varēti daudz tādus skaļruņis izmētāt garos vados. 
Par atgriezenisk saiti no trafa izejas pilnīgi pofig. Tur vienalga no kura tinuma nem signālu, var tak vienmēr piedzīt pretestību dalītāju. Protams, atsevišķs tinums ir ekselenti, bet var arī sjaļruņu galu izmantot, ka tik signāla fāze pareiza.
Nepērc tos sūdus pa 39 eiriki, bet pa to naudu npērc tinamo vadu un tin jaunu transformatoru. Skaņa būs ievērojami labāka un vēl daudz naudas paliks pāri.

----------


## serotonine

mulsina tas, ka atnāca cilvēks, kurš ir  vairāk vai mazāk melomāns un jau ar to mazo štruntu, kas man tur attela ir, atzinīgi izteicās par skanējumu.   arī pašam liekas ka skan ok... jau tagad.   nu un tiem 50+w 70 v line trafiem serde ari no tā pašā dzelža kas izejniekam. ir lētāki  štrunti, ir nopietnāki iztrādājumi.    pa lielu naudu negribas pirkt, kaukur jāmētājas dieva aimirstiem.. no kādas apskaņošanas sistēmas. vismaz pieslēgt paklausities kādu treknāku.   sākt savas tīšanas gaitas ar rokas urbeni, bez skruvspilem un šitik monstrālu trafu...     nu   nevērtēju savas spējas vēl tik augstu.   


ok, tātad neona ,,dinistoru''  prosta laukā?    

elementus c7   c9   un r15 -   korekcijas ķedi     kāds varētu pareizasis slēgums būt??



btw tikla trafi skaļi diezgan....   skruves vilkt, epoksidu liet??

----------


## Isegrim

> btw tikla trafi skaļi diezgan....   skruves vilkt, epoksidu liet?


 Manīti visadi _kinušņiku_ produkti, kas rūpīgi mērkaķu taukos (parafīns/cerezīns) izvārīti - klusē kā partizāņi un nerūc. Tāpēc šis fakts izbrīna. Rūkšana sākas tad, kad kāds nemākulis serdi pārjaucis. Ja šis ir 'sausais' variants un savilkta serde joprojām trokšņo, vērts lūkot parafīnu, ūdens vannā kausēt un kādu diennakti trafiņu peldināt. Epoksīdsveķi nav labs risinājums; izjaukt vairs nevarēs pie vajadzības. Sūcināšana ar laku - kaut laba, bet efekts tas pats.

----------


## Didzis

Jebkuram lampiniekam vislielākos kropļojumus ienes izejas transfrmātors. Tapēc to tin uz laba materiāla serdes ar lielu laukumu un vadu kārto pa sekcijām. Faktiski tieši tāpat jābūt ar pazeminšo transformātru, kurš tiek slēgts pie 120V līnijas pirms skaļruņiem. Priekš ugunsgrēka apziņošanas sistēmas vai lai veikalā noskandinātu kārtejo reklāmu ar mazu skaļrunīti, to nevajag.Tapēc izmant prastus mazus trafiņus. Tavs variants ar tiem trafiņiem nav tas labākais un Tu faktiski zaudē  lampu pastiprinātāja skanējuma kaifu. Lai gan, varbūt tieši tur ir tas fīlings, klausīties nepilnīgu skanējumu ar nevienmērīgu frekvenču jslu un paaugstinātiem nelineārajiem kropļojumiem.

----------


## serotonine

nu ok, provēšu vakarā savākt vienkopus esošos tīkla trafus un nopostot kādu bildi. diez vai esošie tinumi derēs, bet nu to savietojošo jebkurā gadījumā vieglāk uztīt būs.   kautkur sen lasīju par metodi diy izejniekiem, ka iekš dzelzs serdes izfreze robu, kur ferrita serdi no rindu izverses trafa liek.  īsteni skanīgi vidi un dzidras augšas esot. varbūt protams muļķības.


ok. Vēl pāris manas pārdomas, kuras vakarā, ja būs spēks vai vēlāk pa brīvdienām realizēšu

1) ieejā var pa taisno pie pirmā tīkliņa slēgties? 
2)   c 5 starp 1 anodu un 2 tīkliņu ir nīkulīgi mazs, lieku lielāku, bet nu cik lielāku? vispār shemās starp kaskādēm (tiesa kad tās ir 2 vai max 3) liek gan 150 n gan 1 uF pat 4 uF ir redzēti..   c6 vispār ir nīcināms nost?   ko ar to rezistoru mudžekli iesākt?
3)  c7 un c9 ir apvienojami bez jebkāda viduspunkta
4) neona lampu nahren pavisam!    
5)  eksperimenti minētajos shemas kontūros nevar izraisīt katastrofiskus bojājumus??  nu tur piem sarkani anodi, kūstošš stikls, lokizlāde izejniekā??

----------


## serotonine

> Jebkuram lampiniekam vislielākos kropļojumus ienes izejas transfrmātors. Tapēc to tin uz laba materiāla serdes ar lielu laukumu un vadu kārto pa sekcijām. Faktiski tieši tāpat jābūt ar pazeminšo transformātru, kurš tiek slēgts pie 120V līnijas pirms skaļruņiem. Priekš ugunsgrēka apziņošanas sistēmas vai lai veikalā noskandinātu kārtejo reklāmu ar mazu skaļrunīti, to nevajag.Tapēc izmant prastus mazus trafiņus. Tavs variants ar tiem trafiņiem nav tas labākais un Tu faktiski zaudē  lampu pastiprinātāja skanējuma kaifu. Lai gan, varbūt tieši tur ir tas fīlings, klausīties nepilnīgu skanējumu ar nevienmērīgu frekvenču jslu un paaugstinātiem nelineārajiem kropļojumiem.


 paskandināju signalģeneratoru onlainisko:

bedres ir.   45 hz 100 hz  un tālāk arī.    

osscar rakstīja: 
bez izejnieka pārtīšanas šis nav lietojams un frekvenču josla tur labi ja 40-14khz

pat ar mazo nīkuli 10 w pārejas trafiņu  , kurš ir varbūt pat drusku mazāks nekā Rigondai, es dzirdu gan 20 gan 18000..   


rekku viens no variantiem, kas derētu.

http://www.axxent.de/english/electroacoustics/loudspeaker-ei-core_xe-050ls.html

dabūt pieslēgt paklausīties vismaz...

otrs variants uztīt   kauko līdzīgu vai labāku

----------


## Didzis

Viena lieta skandināt ģenerātoru un ar ausi klausīties. Pavisam cita lieta ar 1dB precizitāti nomērīt frekvenču raksturlīkni tuvu pie maksimālās jaudas. Tieši tad sākas problēmas ar izejas trafa serdes lielumu pie zemām frekvencēm. Tāpat vajag mērīt harmonikas. Ja esi nobriedis mērijumiem, tad too var izdarīt ar labas skaņukartes palīdzību. Nevajag nekādus speciālus mēraparātus. vienīgi lai nomērītu izejas jaudu, vajadzēs slodzes ekvivalentu un maiņstrāvas voltmetru kurš strādā vismaz uz 1kHz. Īstenībā spriest par skanējumu var tikai veicot mērijumus.

----------


## Isegrim

> 1) ieejā var pa taisno pie pirmā tīkliņa slēgties? 
> 2)   c 5 starp 1 anodu un 2 tīkliņu ir nīkulīgi mazs, lieku lielāku, bet nu cik lielāku? vispār shemās starp kaskādēm (tiesa kad tās ir 2 vai max 3) liek gan 150 n gan 1 uF pat 4 uF ir redzēti..   c6 vispār ir nīcināms nost?   ko ar to rezistoru mudžekli iesākt?
> 3)  c7 un c9 ir apvienojami bez jebkāda viduspunkta
> 4) neona lampu nahren pavisam!    
> 5)  eksperimenti minētajos shemas kontūros nevar izraisīt katastrofiskus bojājumus??  nu tur piem sarkani anodi, kūstošš stikls, lokizlāde izejniekā??


 1. Klasiski - rezistoru (potenciometru) pret zemi un caur kondiķi, lai nekāda līdzstrāvas komponente nenokļūtu uz tīkliņa. 
2. Kapacitāti izvēlas atkarībā no zemākās frekvences un nākamās pakāpes ieejas pretestības. Maķenīt lielāka neskādēs. Šiem kondiķiem ir jābūt kvalitatīviem un drošiem, jo noplūdes gadījumā var iestāties  5. 'panta' parādības.
3. Ievēro, ka tur sanāk maza vietēja atpakaļsaite! 
4. Protams! 
5. Ja vien uz izejas lampas tīkliņa būs pietiekams negatīvs potenciāls, lampa piesātinājumā neaizies.

----------


## Didzis

Lampiniekā vispār nu ļoti grūti panākt, sava stulbuma pēc, katastrofālus bjājumus. Vot tranzistru aparāts nepieļauj kļūdas un uzreiz izlido tranzistri, bet lampiniekā pilnīgs pofig, ja arī lampa sarkana paliek. Atdzisīs un atkal darbosies. Galvenais, nekad neatstāt izejas transformatoru bez sldzes. Tad var notikt iersme un uzraut tik augstu spriegumu, ka izsit izejnieka tinumus. Faktiski tas arī ir vienīgais iespējamais katastrofālais bojājums. Viss pārejais neko dārgi nemaksā un, ja lampa nojūk, to var elementāri nomainīt. Vienīgi lampiniekā viegli no španunga pa nagiem dabūt un, ja anodspriegums nāk pie 1kV, vispār var tā atrauties, ka baltās čībiņās zārkā viss tas var beigties. Manā acu priekšā sakarnieks ielīda tur kur nevajag TU600 pastiprinātājā un testeri sasita pret griestie. Pie neuzsilušām lampām anodspriegums bija ap 2kV. Viss beidzās labi, bet pāc tam lamuvārdu sērija ilga minūtes desmit.

----------


## serotonine

> Īstenībā spriest par skanējumu var tikai veicot mērijumus.


 Te nu Jūs Didzi nonācāt pretrunā pats ar sevi.   Visam piekrītu,šim gan nē.  ir jāliek mūzika, vēlams skaņdarbi no dažādiem žanriem un jāklausās.   ja vienkāršā pārbaudē ar toņģenerātoru sadzirdamas bedres nav, tad raksturlīknei gan jau ka viss ok. tiekties pec audiofiliskām galējībām, taisni, kas novilkta kā ar lineālu..  nu nav priekš manis.  par harmoniku mērīšanu un arī būtību,  svinīgi solos palasīt...  bet vieni otri ļautiņi no krievzemes, un ari asv, pat savām iekārtām thd nemēra. klausās uz ausi, salīdzina ar citu paveikto, vai tranzistoru kombainiem.

----------


## Didzis

Kāreizi audiofīli neko nemēra un no mēraparātiem kā velns no krusta baidās. Es savukārt vienmēr vispirms nopērku mēraparātu un tikai tad būvēju konstrukciju. Radioamatieriskās metodes, regulēt uz ausi, vai aci man galīgi nav pieņemamas. Es sāku ar vecu lampu skaņu ģenerātoru, osciloogrāfu un kropļjumu mērītāju. Vot tas bija čakars, bet tagad, skaņu tehmikā,  tik ērtas datorprogramas, ka prieks strādāt. Vajag tikai labu skaņukarti, mēmikrofonu un uzreiz visu var redzēt.  Prtams, dažāda tipa un knstrukcijas pastiprinātāji skan savādāk, bet vajag tak saprast, kapēc tas notiek, nevis klausīties mūziku un izdarīt secinājumus. Taisna frekvenču raksturlīkne, tas jau ir pats pirmais mērijums. Uz lampinieka dabūt pa nullēm raksturlīkni no 40Hz līdz 20kHz jau nu nav nekādas prblēmas. Ar nelineārajiem krpļjumiem un ierosināšanos gan var sanākt  pacīnīties. Man nav saprotams, nafig to darīt uz ausi, ja var smuki visu redzēt datora ekrānā.

----------


## Isegrim

Man gan gadījies, ka subjektīvi pulka patīkamāk skan verķis, kas pēc visām līknēm ir sliktākais no salīdzināmajiem. Nu, _spečuki_ var mērīt un izdarīt secinājumus. Bet _klausītājs vulgaris_ mūziku uztver ar savām ausīm un smadzenēm, ne voltmetrā, analizatorā un osciloskopā lūrot. Tas pats arī uz skaļruņiem attiecas. Esmu no tiem, kas savu pastiprinātāju noteikti uzliks uz testbeņķa, bet galīgo spriedumu taisa ausis.

----------


## osscar

protams, ka katrs klausās to kas labāk patīk, bet man vismaz patīkami zināt, ka tur viss ir ok un nav ierosmes un var samērīt izejas jaudu. Neko daudz jau no instrumentiem nevajag. Minimums oscilis, skaņ ģenģeris vai kompis ....slodzes rezistors vai skaļrunis(lai var zem slodzes padzenāt)  un viss...jo var būt tā ka skan uz ausi ok, bet īsti tā nav - ja paskatās ar ģenģeri vai pc skaņu karti.

----------


## Didzis

Ar ausi protams jāklausās, bet man toomēr tuvāks osscar viedoklis. Vispirms pamēram, saprotam, ka viss daudzmaz OK un tad jau var klausīties. Kad  ieraugu maza izmēra izejas transformāroru, man var nez ko stāstīt un lielīt skaņu, nu nebūs tur zemās frekvences ne uz aparātiem ne uz ausi. Protams, klausoties pirmskara mūziku, kura paredzēta priekš gramafna, viss liksies OK. Optimāli ir sava laika mūziku klausīties uz tā paša laika aparātiem. Būtībā tad var sajust to fīlingu. Kaut vai Beatles klausoties uz Simfonijas, vai Dean Martin uz Festivāla. Tas gan nenozīmē, ka nevajag tos vecos aparātus savest kārtībā un samērīt to patametrus.

----------


## serotonine

tora tikla trafs strada!!    2x55 v 1.4a   sec...   a kur tadu otru dabut??

----------


## Didzis

Skaidrs, ka strādās un strādās jebkurš tīkla trafs, bet kā. Vai frekvenču raksturlīkni pamēriji? Visdrīzāk augšējās frekvences ir nogāztas.

----------


## serotonine

Nu paskandinaju signālu ģeneratoru..     ir augšas.  Sava 31 gada vecuma to kas ir virs 16 000 es jau sāku švakak dzirdet. Ar austiņām bus jāpārbauda. Ir dzirdēts ka šādu savietojoso trafu gadijuma ari kondiķus izmanto lai augšejai gals vairāk tiek skaļruņiem.   Par pareizu slegumu gan nav ne jausmas


vispār vēl shemas problemātika jāturpina risināt. šobrīdi emu ticis tikvien kā līdz  

viss tas c un r mudžeklis ar saviem aprakstiem  par zemfrekvenču filtru ar frekvences atkarīgo dalītāju un atpaklaļsaaiti   ir itkā pat saprotams, bet to, kā pareiz saslegt no pirmās kaskādes līdz  3 tīkliņam, lai panāktu vienkāršibu un maksimāli neizmainīta signāla nokļušanu līdz 3 tikliņam..   nu nevaru iebraukt.

tanī pašā laikā biju savācis no komplekta arī    skaņas kontroles pastiprinātāja bloku uk-19.   



   vienu gan tikai. pāris nesanak.     arī tie paši 60 volti izejā, 5w bet nu mazie pārejas  trafi ir vēl kaudze.   tikai pec pases datiem 6 v signāls ieejā. salīdzināšanai papētīju shemas ar vienu pašu 6f5p   un uz ātru roku uzlodēju minētās izmāiņas ..     nu ieejas jūtība uzreiz  pa balistisko trajektoriju.   slēdz kaut smartfounu klāt.      kas liek domāt vai pēc tāda paša rasklada nevar te darīt.  moš tās pirmās 2 6n2p kaskādes tikai tām filtra un neona aizsarzibas būšanām.   isegrim šķiet rakstija.     līdz galam neiebraucu, jo viņš tur piesauca  citu lampu, kas shemas pārtaisīšanu vēl par kārtu sarežģī


PS.     dubultpostu nerakstīšu.   
 zems kluss 50 hz fons.  nemainīgi visiem 4 blokiem. neviens C no barbloka nav elektrolits,    signāla vados nav vaina.   fone  pat ar īsslegtu ieeju. zeme nav savienota ar korpusu.   kad zemes vadu pie radiatora liek, lec dzirksteles un fons skaļāks paliek. moš ar nullvadu pie radiatora zog kāds no sadales tikla. rozetē zemes nav.   šeit esu nesen, 1 stāvs. plānā urbties caur grīdu uz pagrabu, dzīt klonā zemi. zemet korpusu? dūc visi 4 tīkla trafi.  viens skaļāk citi klusāk. jaukti nav, skrūvēm laka.  kāds te minēja kausēt sterainu, mērcet iegšā

----------


## Isegrim

Tas _kontrolnieks_ domāts mazam skaļrunim aparātu telpā. Lielākoties tas bija 15-omīgs 4A-28. Izejas trafiņš der arī priekš 6p14p - tev sanāk 2.1 sistēma ar kopīgu PP "zemo galu" (teiksim, līdz 315 Hz) un 'Rigondas' SE priekš stereo virs šīs frekvences. 
Par fonu - no nekā nekas nerodas. Var vienmēr izpētīt cēloņus. Tāpat ir vesela rinda pasākumu tā samazināšanai. Nācies pārstrādāt ne vienu vien pastprinātāju, kas radīts laikā, kad kvalitātes prasības, tsk. uz fonu, bija pulka zemākas.

----------


## serotonine

> Tas _kontrolnieks_ domāts mazam skaļrunim aparātu telpā. Lielākoties tas bija 15-omīgs 4A-28. Izejas trafiņš der arī priekš 6p14p - tev sanāk 2.1 sistēma ar kopīgu PP "zemo galu" (teiksim, līdz 315 Hz) un 'Rigondas' SE priekš stereo virs šīs frekvences. 
> APar fonu - no nekā nekas nerodas. Var vienmēr izpētīt cēloņus. Tāpat ir vesela rinda pasākumu tā samazināšanai. Nācies pārstrādāt ne vienu vien pastprinātāju, kas radīts laikā, kad kvalitātes prasības, tsk. uz fonu, bija pulka zemākas.


 Nu skapja paneli bija ligzda daksai uz kontroles skaļruni.   Paneli vispar saglabaju.   Tur kaukads monstrals trafs ir ar daudziem izvadiem. To fonu tak var meklet no viena gala pec kārtas visas ķēdes anods - tīkliņš pārraujot.  Un tad gaidīt kad apklusis.   Vispar oscilis jau ir
  Vecs.   Muzejisks bezmaz.  Uz dazam lampam. Nejūtīgs pavisam.  Jāceļ ārā no pažobeles.  Paldies par ideju tam kontroles blokam.   Tikai serdite maza gaužām.   Ka tur ar zemiem galiem, gruti pateikt.   Vot ņemt šito trafiñu pārtīt.  Tas jau sākotnējai rokas piesisšanai uz tīšanas darbiem der

----------


## Isegrim

Uz dullo nevajag raustīt! Izpildi kvēles ķēdes ar vīto pāri. Ja vajag, mazā signāla lampas kvēlini ar filtrētu līdzstrāvu. Izpēti, vai zemējumi ir pareizos punktos pielodēti. Iesākumam paņem drāšu potenciometru (k33 - k47 apmēram), pieslēdz tā galus kvēles tinumam. Slīdkontaktu - kopīgajam zemes punktam. Pagrozi un atstāj pozīcijā, kur fons mazākais.

----------


## Didzis

Anodsprieguma filtrā nekāda dižā kapacitāte kondensatoriem nav un vēl nevar zināt, kādā stāvoklī tie kondensatori. Kad gribēju samērīt radiuztvērēja Daugava izejas transfrmatrus, bet kaitināja fons, piemetu 20 mikrfaradu kndensatram paralēli 470 mikrofaradus. Uzreiz viss fons apklusa un, kad izslēdza aparātu, skaņa kādu pus minūti nepazida  ::  . Tu pakāpeniski nonāc pie tā, ko jau pašā sākumā mēs ieteicām, izmantot kino pastiprinātāju kā labu dnoru un uz tās detaļu bāzes visu salodēt kā vajag pareizi. Kā jau Isegrim teica, krievu laikos nebija tādas prasības pret skanējumu un tad vēl rūpnieciskajā ražosānā visu modificēja, lai lētāk un vienkāršāk. 
Ja par oscilogrāfu, tad es sāku savu darbību ar pirmo pēckara krievu C1-1 oscilogrāfu un tā jūtība bija gana augsta, lai zemfrekvences pastiprinātājus taisītu. Nevajag šīm darbībām super augstu jūtību. Frekvenču raksturlīkni nav iespējams nomērīt uz ausi. Ja Tev ir oscilogrāfs un skaņu ģenerātrs, tad aptuvenu priekštatu var dabūt daudz precīzāk par ''mērijumiem uz ausi''. Skaties ar ooscilogrāfu signāla amplitūdu pie dažādām frekvencēm un, kā signāla amplitūda nokrīt uz pusi, tā jau ir slikti. Tie jau ir -3dB, kurus uz ausi nemaz nedzird. Protams, ieejas signālam visu laiku jābūt nemainīgam. Lai gan, ar pašu vienkāršāko skaņukarti var samērīt pastiprinātāju daudz vieglāk un ātrāk, bet grūtības jau Tevi nebaida  :: . Lai veicas!

----------


## serotonine

> Uz dullo nevajag raustīt! Izpildi kvēles ķēdes ar vīto pāri. Ja vajag, mazā signāla lampas kvēlini ar filtrētu līdzstrāvu. Izpēti, vai zemējumi ir pareizos punktos pielodēti. Iesākumam paņem drāšu potenciometru (k33 - k47 apmēram), pieslēdz tā galus kvēles tinumam. Slīdkontaktu - kopīgajam zemes punktam. Pagrozi un atstāj pozīcijā, kur fons mazākais.


 Нити накала ламп 6Н2П, 6Ф5П, а также лампа усилителя УП-25 питаются от специальной обмотки VII, развивающей напряжение 6,3 В.На среднюю точку этой обмотки с резистора R52 подводится положительное смещение 40 В, в результате между катодами и нитями накала ламп создается электрическое поле, препятствующее электронной эмиссии с нити накала на катод или появлению токов утечки гальванического характера при несовершенстве изоляции ламповых панелей или подогревных катодов ламп. Это мероприятие, как и рациональный монтаж, тщательная экранировка входных цепей, подведение отрицательной обратной связи и дополнительная фильтрация выпрямленного напряжения c помощью развязывающих фильтров, способствует значительному снижению уровня фона переменного тока...     

šis rasklads tātad  nekam neder???    un ir nīcināms nost??   


tagad būs jāpapūlās tos anodsprieguma c dabūt...      muļķumetrs man tādu spriegumu pat atsakās mērīt.     ir kaukur viens 1000v @ 200 uf taukotā papīra, ,  bet nu tikai viens...    sen nav pie slavika uttenī būts.

----------


## Didzis

Tai krievu tekstā pareizi uzrakstīts, bet vai viss tur darbjas, jautājums? Pamēri, vai tur tie španungi atbilst īstenībai. Nav jau arī zināms, kāds fona līmenis bija jaunam pastiprinātājam. Tais laikos cilvēki vispār priecājās, ka kino vairs nav mēms, a ir tur fons vai nav, pofig. Dinamiskais diapazns filmas skaņu optiskajā celiņā labi ja bija 40dB un par fonu, kurš zem -50 decibeliem, neviens neiespringa. Mūsdienās prasības augušas un pat lētajām iebūvētajām skaņukartēm trokšņi ir zem -80db.
Anoda barošanā mierīgi vari likt elektrolītiskos kndensātorus. Es ieteiktu pirkt jaunus, nevis čakarēties ar Ladgalītes piedāvājumu. Jā, papīrniekus var Ladgalītē pirkt, bet elektrolītus un vēl lietotus, labāk nē. Španungs gan tur prasās uz 500V, lai ir rezerve. Vispār vajag pamērīt, cik voltu stāv pie aukstām izejas lampām uz anoda. Doomāju, ka tur savi 450V būs. Mums jau tīklā tagad daudzkur nav vairs 220V, bet 230V un pat vairāk. Attiecīgi arī anodspriegumi aug. Tas nav nekas slikts, tikai jāņem vērā izvēloties kondensātoorus. Lampām jau jo augstājs andspriegums, jo patīkamāk strādāt.

----------


## serotonine

ir 2 gab 1200 uf @ 500v photoflash...  tos es taupīju gauss rifle projektam teorētiskā nākotnē.    jāpiemet sākumam kāds papīrnieks pamatīgāks, lai redz   vai tie c ir sēdušies

labi, bet ko sakat par domu par 6n2p atmesšanu un slēgšanos pie 6f5p tīkliņa, pēc metodes kas aprakstīta daudzajās shemās ar vienu pašu  šo lampu?   vai arī tad vairs šī lampa nedarbojas tanī režīmā, lai kustinātu 6РЗС

----------


## Didzis

Nav nekas vienkāršāks, kā noravēt to gāzizlādes brīnumu, pacelt gaisā C9 un padot uz to signālu. Vienīgā prooblēma, kura var rasties, var nepietikt tāda pastiprinātāja jūtības. Eksperiments visu parādis. Ja ar 0 līmeni, jeb 775mV var dabūt maksimālo izeja sjaudu, tad viss štoks.

----------


## serotonine

nu ok. paprovēšu tādā veidā.    vēl jau jauniegūtā saprašana liek domāt, ka    r17 un r18 var proporcionāli(   jo tas ir atsaites dalītājs un pagaidām vēl raustos kautko tur mainīt) mest zemākus. vai mainīt visus trīs    kopā ar R27.  domājams tos katoda +2,2 zemākus gribētos, vai  arī maldos.     tāpat r 15 kas ar r16 dalītāju veido nost jāravē      a c9 vietā   1 uF papīrs/eļļa   vispār r15 un r16 apzīmējumi mulsina.   jāskatas dzīvē 

risinājumi   kā padot aptuveni pusvolta signālu uz 6f5p triodes tīkliņa, ir pat pārāk daudz,       vot apjukums gūglējot iestājas

tie galvenie   

1. prosta no 470k poča vidus pie tīkliņa

2.   dalītājs vēl starp tīkliņu un zemi, poča vidus dalītājam pa vidu

3.  man tanī kontroles stipreklī ideali stradāja c 0.1 no poča vidus uz tīkliņu. bez papildus r

----------


## Didzis

R15 un R16 atstāj, citādāk Tev lampai tīkliņš pa līdzstrāvu paliks gaisā un nekas neskanēs. R16 liek lai pastiprinātājs ''nezvanītu''. Vārdu sakot, atstāj visu kā ir un caur C9 padod signālu. Gribi, liec poci pirms C9, gribi, mauc pa taisno no regulējama skaņas avota ķipa daotra skaņaskarte. Tam nav nozīmes. R17, R18 pretestību attiecību var mainīt, bet kpējai pretestībai gan vajadzētu palikt nemainīgai, lai lampas līdzstrāvas režīms neaizpeld. Prtams, to arī var mainīt, bet tad Tev jāapgūst pilnībā lampu teorija un jāmācās rēķināt lampu režīmi Diez vai to vajag uz šito pastiprinātāju darīt.

----------


## Isegrim

> ...samērīt radiuztvērēja Daugava izejas transfrmatrus, bet kaitināja fons, piemetu 20 mikrfaradu kndensatram paralēli 470 mikrofaradus. Uzreiz viss fons apklusa un, kad izslēdza aparātu, skaņa kādu pus minūti nepazid


 Es tāpat rīkojos, tik oktālajā cokolā ielodēju 2 diodes un iespraudu kenotrona vietā; pēdējam smagi ar tādu kapacitāti startēt, ātri nobeidzas. Jā, kamēr katodi vēl silti un kondiķi nav izlādējušies, plokošā skaņa ir tīra - tad tiešām fons pazudis.

----------


## Didzis

D226 diodes jau pirms manis kāds bija kenotrona vietā iešķūnējis.Tais aparātos lampu taingriezi izmantt mūsdienās sanāk pārāk dārgi. Lai glabājas HiEnd pastiprinātājiem  ::

----------


## serotonine

nu ar fona būšanu es lohs esmu.    shemā ir tomer 3 gab elektroliti.    to  kas katoda  3 triodei pamaniju nomainīju.     a c 18 (plus 40 uz kvēli)  un c19 (-39 tīkliņā 6r3c)  es pat shema nebiju vīžojis ieraudzīt.  nu vairs tikai kosmiskā fona ( un drošvien jau kaimiņa aifouna lādētāja.) klusais nomierinošais šņāciens. pamanijos polaritāri r19 sajaukt,   6r 3s anodi  kā oglītes iekvēlojās.   

pa taisno pie 3 triodes caur c 9   nav jūtības. skan tiko dzirdami.  tapēc ņēmu c 9 laukā un no c7 uz c9 biegām jūdzos.  ar gudru ziņu neona dzirksteļspraugu izdomāju pašās beigās ravēt nost. no turienes roza zibeņi. skaņa vēl pēc sekundes ģitāras  pedālim līdzinās.    bet nu kad ieeju nogriezu  uz pc,   tad jau gandrīz pat klausāmi... bet nu tāds pastiprinājums nav praktisks.  5 kaskādes tiešām tikai tām atpakaļsaišu izvirtībām  .   piejūdzu 11k  c9 vietā lai tiek kaukas uz to pirmo katodu un rezultātā viss ok. jūtība/jauda augšā  bassi(  no tā kanāla kas caut toru jūdzās) skan kā nākās to 11k arī par poci var atstāt.. tāda interesnta gain poga sanāk, ko jūtību līdz smartfouna vai planšetes trūcīgajem 200 mv dabūt...     

nu būs jāsāk preperēt galveno atsaiti no pašas izejas...   ja nemaldos r27 viknē poci un lēnām celt tos 1.8 k

----------


## serotonine

vispar jau izcēlu kārbu no mammas bēniņiem no laikiem kad vēl tikai sapņoju par lampu skaņu    tur ir tādi brīnumi kā     

http://klimanski.com/tag/6э5п/


https://www.kcanostubes.com/content/...igh-grade-ef86

 kaudze 6p3s 

visādas mazās pentodes   bez skaita

melnaja dzelzs korpusa 3 veidu katras pa 10 vismaz


doma bija varbūt aizstāt 6n2p ar visu CR labirintu  ar kādu pavisam vienkāršu slēgumu ar vienu no šīm vai  kādu citu...    Labi anodspriegumu kautkā ar r no esošiem barošanas kanāliem piedzītu..    bet to kā salāgot piemēram pārāk lielu signāla amplitūdu izejā ,kas ar milzu dārdiem visu pagastu pieskandētu....       tur man bez godāto biedru pieredzes neiztikt..   

tīkla trafi dūc.    apklusa fons no akustikas un dzird uzreiz. pirkt sveces? vārit katliņā?

----------


## serotonine

Vispār jau nāksies drošvien pārtīt.   ja nedabūšu kādu tiešām uuber parejas trafu..      uz ātru roku   uzcepu šādu shemiņu    



izejas trafs   no jauza 5 lentinieka..    man bija tikai slēguma shemas     katrai lampai atsevišķi, bet nu sader kopā..   skan vienkārši superīgi!!! no padsmit hz līdz pašam galam. tāda sajūta, ka Kinapam ar toru augšas  švakākas un ar mazo 10w line trafu apakšas..   6p3s     single ended  cik bija??  4  5..  6.. w..    nu tad tas ir vairāk nekā pietiekami


gribas pierīkot slēdzi šādu  



6Э5П    vēl arī kā tetrode jūdzas  


to ar jāpaprovē..     nu un ja ļauj  shema, tad moš atpakaļsaiti var ieviest.    tikai vai vajag, cik stipru un kā tieši...    tam man vēl jāpalasa

----------


## osscar

Nu kādi padsmit hz...jauzas izejnieks tak švaks 3w max...un nevar tur būt apakšas...labākajā gadījumā 50hz...
Se jauda atkarīga no lampas režīma un izejas trafa...bet 6w tas ir max.

----------


## serotonine

[QUOTE=osscar;114892..jauzas izejnieks tak švaks 3w max...un nevar tur būt apakšas...labākajā gadījumā 50hz...
Se .[/QUOTE]

oriģināli jauzai bija viena 6p14p..   bet tas trafs pamatīgs serdei 2arpus lielāks laukums kā rigondas izejniekam  par to trafu vispār netā maz informācijas.   tikai virsu rakstīts 2000;100 vijumi
signālģenerators  rāda 18 19 hz.. kad var jau dzirdēt   pa īstam no 25 kādiem sākas  tā nopietni.  35 - 50  gāž no kājām..

par režimiem jāpaskatās, jāpalasa vairāk.   jauzas spēka trafs, kas man baro, to vienu savākto kanālu, karst drusku..    anodstrāvu nomērīšu.. moš katoda r nav pietiekams

----------


## osscar

Tavs optimisms ir pārāk liels..ja reāli paskata ar oscili sīnusu izejnieka izejā...vinš kropļojas daudz ātrāk radod baigās pāra harmonikas..tās arī tu dzirdi....

----------


## serotonine

bāc.. nu būs jāvelk laukā no pagraba tas antikvariāts.    ir kaukāds   drusku modernāks oscilis, uz kādām 7 lampām, bet to es dabūju ar noravētu tīkla trafu.

velns. es paskatījos nupat   el 34 nav tas pats kas 6p3s..   a tieši ar el 34    tanī īsaja brīdī kad patestēju, skanēja visnopietnāk

----------


## Isegrim

Ja trafiņš optimizēts priekš 6П14П, tad tas nebūs tāds priekš 6П3С. Un otrādi. Šīs lampas manāmi atšķirīgas savos parametros (to iekšējā pretestībā). Ja gribi kaitēties ar 6П3С, lūko "Daugavas" izejnieku; tam serde 6 sqcm. Jauda, ko SE var izspiest no šīs lampas tāpat būs kādi 3,5 W. Gribas divtik - lūko EL34.
 Kaut kur mīt oriģinālie līnijas trafiņi no 'Kinap' skaļruņiem. Vai dzīt tiem pēdas?

----------


## Zigis

Ja beidzot saņemies taisīt kaut ko labu no nulles, ļoti iesaku šo variantu:

http://www.decware.com/newsite/ZKIT1...ticrev2011.pdf

vairākkart parbaudīts un tiešām labi skanošs. Ieejā 6n1p, izejā 6p14p vai 6p15p triodes režīma, bez globālas atpakaļsaites.

Tur šis tas tā grūti saprotami sazīmēts, bet viss ir pareizi. 
Pirmās lampas katodā, protams, viens rezistors, jāsarēķina kopejā pretestība. Tur iepriekšējās versijās stāvēja slēdzītis, kas saslēdza abus vai vienu rezistoru dažādām lampām.

Tie 3.3uf poly ir pēdējā barošanas filtra pakāpe ieejas lampai, katram kanālam savs. Vēlams novietot tuvu lampai un tiešām kādu plēvnieku, ne elektrolīķi, 3.3uf vai lielāku.

Ar izejas lampas katodiem var experimentēt - kā shēmā, abi katodi kopā, vai klasiski katram savs RC.

No tās barošanas shēmas var smelties aptuvenas idejas, atkarībā no pieejamā trafa, ja ir krājumā, papildināt ar kādām droselēm nenāk par skādi.

----------


## serotonine

> Ja trafiņš optimizēts priekš 6П14П, tad tas nebūs tāds priekš 6П3С. 
>  Kaut kur mīt oriģinālie līnijas trafiņi no 'Kinap' skaļruņiem. Vai dzīt tiem pēdas?


 bet kapēc tas trafs  2 reizes lielāks par  to kurs rigonda??   originali izeja 11omi slodzei.   lampas iekseja pretestiba un slodzes r (z ari) ir sava starpa saistitas

primaram tinumam (2000 0.19)  muļķumetra 165 omi

jā kinap trafi butu super.   tikai atkal  jau īsti nav skaidrs ko darit ar tiem paredzetajiem 16 omiem slodzes kas tam paredzeti izejā.  4 sledzot jaudas nebus vai vēl kāda skāde??  trakākais ka es nopirku savus skaļrunus siguldas ''kramu bodē ar izdrupušam piekarem un iedauzitam spolēm...   valodja, tas kuram darbnīca bruninieku iela sataisija,   bet nepaprasija un   uztina 4..  kautgan jau tad vel sedeja galva doma ka vai pratigak nav 8..   lampas prata nebija,bet tie mazie omi asociejas ar jefiņiem kas tajas savas mašīnās kilovatus krāme

----------


## Isegrim

Lielāks tāpēc, ka 
1) ražotājs vēlējās zemāku frekvenci bez zudumiem caurlaist, 
2) ražotājam šādu dzelžu bija pilna noliktava un nebija skopums metālu tērēt. 
SE trafiņi vispār ir lielāki, jo ņemta vērā līdzstrāvas komponente. 'Simfonijas' PP trafiņš ir uz vienliela dzelža ar SE 'Daugavu', tik salikts bez spraugas, jo līdzstrāvas tur nav.
Starp citu, 6П3С jeb 6L6 nav nekāds deficīts. Oktālos keramikas paneļus tām grūtāk atrast.

Tajos kinoskaļruņos bija divi 4A-32 paralēli, 1A-20 pīkstulis un attiecīgie filtri. _Kā reiz_, tas ko vajadzētu. Man visa informācija par šo 30A-xx kasti kādā pussprāgušā HDD, laikam jāmeklē no jauna.

----------


## Isegrim

> valodja, tas kuram darbnīca bruninieku iela sataisija,   bet nepaprasija un   uztina 4..


 Vai tu prasīji ko citu? Vovis, ja nav iepriekš aprunāts, atjauno pēc oriģināla. Mazjaudas SE lampinieka gadījumā jāmeklē jutīgi skaļruņi. Vovis vienulaik taisīja ovālus platjosliniekus 6ГД-3 (vienliels ar 'Saktas' 5ГД-1, tik kurvis 'ar ausīm' un magnēts no 6ГД-2, savulaik izstrādāts priekš partijas/valdības limuzīnu radio) dažādām impedancēm. Tiem bija pulka dB @ 1 W @ 1 m. Starp citu, arī oriģinālais "saktinieks" arī nav slikts (no reāla radio, ne no "remonta partijām" ap 80-o gadu). Mazs 'Kerne' tipa magnēts, bet ar pāris vatiem piebļāva māju.

----------


## serotonine

> , 
> 2) ražotājam šādu dzelžu bija pilna noliktava un nebija skopums metālu tērēt. 
> SE trafiņi vispār ir lielāki, jo ņemta vērā līdzstrāvas komponente. 'Simfonijas' PP trafiņš ir uz vienliela dzelža ar SE 'Daugavu', tik salikts bez spraugas, jo līdzstrāvas tur nav.


 līdzstrāvas komponente tātad ir iedzimta īpašiba se..  nu jaa kad paskatās uz shemu top skaidrs.   
varbūt pats vēl nākamā ceļojumā dabūšu trafu no kinap kastes.    tikai ko ar tiem 16 omiem paredzētās slodzes?

----------


## osscar

re kur čalis budžeta edcor trafu pamērījis - tam garantētais zemais gals 70Hz...pārējo redzi pats. 
Pats savu laik mērīju poļu indel 20W se trafu, kuram grantēti 20-20K. Tad tie 20hz kaut cik ciešami uz osciļa  bija pāris W - bet nekādīgi 20W. Trafs svēra kādi 4kg. Protams zemā gala kropļojumi ir augstāki nekā uz 1Khz..

http://www.cascadetubes.com/2016/12/...r-performance/

----------


## osscar

un cena ar aug attiecīgi - edcor 70hz se trafs - 20 usd, 40Hz - 40usd , un 20hz - 100usd.

----------


## serotonine

> Vai tu prasīji ko citu? Vovis, ja nav iepriekš aprunāts, atjauno pēc oriģināla. Mazjaudas SE lampinieka gadījumā jāmeklē jutīgi skaļruņi. Vovis vienulaik taisīja ovālus platjosliniekus 6ГД-3 (vienliels ar 'Saktas' 5ГД-1, tik kurvis 'ar ausīm' un magnēts no 6ГД-2, savulaik izstrādāts priekš partijas/valdības limuzīnu radio) dažādām impedancēm. Tiem bija pulka dB @ 1 W @ 1 m. Starp citu, arī oriģinālais "saktinieks" arī nav slikts (no reāla radio, ne no "remonta partijām" ap 80-o gadu). Mazs 'Kerne' tipa magnēts, bet ar pāris vatiem piebļāva māju.


 
šitiem maniem infinity



pēc pases 6. bet nu dzīvē 4 bijis.  lai gan tad man stulbs  multimetrs bija. janomēra vēlreiz.. moš arī 6 ir.

89 dm /1w/1m

a kā tad tos kinapa  trafus slēegt pie šādas AC?   sekundaro galu savādāk vienkārši?

----------


## osscar

tumbu imedence jau nav taisna līnija - parasti tas ir kaut kāds vidējais...pat 8 omu tumbām var vietām impedence nokristies ap 3 omi...un tas rada papildus slodzi pastūžiem vai tos nokauj  :: 
nu jā Isegrim taisnība - SE parasti klausāmi ir pirmie W, pēc tam kropļoumi kosmosā....tapēc tos izmanto ar jutīgiem skaļruņiem...
Piem ja taviem 89db skaļruņiem vajag 1W , tad attiecīgi 92db skaļruņiem lai nodrošinātu to pašu skaļumu pietiks ar 0,5W un ja tev būtu 95dB skaļruņi - tad pietiktu ar 0,25W....katri -3db ir jauda x2
Un protams ja augstas jutības skaļruņi - prasības pret zemu fonu un paeizu montāžu pieaug.

netā simfonijas instrukcijā rakstīts ka tiem simfoniju skaļruņiem ar 4W ir 112db/1m ....tad lai ar 89db tumbām to izspiestu - vajadzēs - apm 250W  ::

----------


## Didzis

Ar testeri vai multimetru nevar precīzi nomērīt skaļruņa impedanci. Testeris mēra omisko pretesrību ar līdzstrāvu un dod tikai aptuvenu priekšstatu par skaļruni. Skaļruņu spoļu pretesrtības standarti izveidojušies tīri vēsturiski. Pirmā skaņutehnika tika radīta kino un no projektora līdz ekrānam bija gari vadi. Attiecīgi labāk lai skaļrunim augstāki omi, tad zudumi vados mazāki. 16omi bija kompromiss, jo grūti daudz tievus vadus skaļruņa spolē uztīt. Majas lampu pastiprinātāju sistēmās parasti izmantoja 8 omu skaļruņus. Savukārt tranzistoru pastiprinātājiem, kur bija probēmas pacelt barošanas spriegumu, jo tranzistri neturēja, optimāli bija 4 omi. Tagad autiņos, kur vadi pavisam īsi liek pat 2 omu skaļruņus. Vārdu sakot, visam pamatā ir tehnisks un vēsturisks  izskaidrojums.
Tāpat ir ar izejas transformātoriem. RRR rūpnīcā faktiski izmantoja viena izmēra serdi izejniekiem. Acīmredzot bija tāda prese un mainīja tikai serdes biezumu, nevis izmērus. Rūpnieciskajā ražošanā vairāk vadās pēc tehnoloģijas, nevis pēc pareiziem inženieru aprēķiniem. Ja vēl Festivālam un Daugavai tik maza serde bija OK, tad Simfonijai jau tā bija pārāk maza, bet tapēc jau ražošanu neapturēs.

----------


## osscar

vēl papildinot Didzi - ar zemākas slodzes skaļruņiem kropļojumi ir augstāki un dempinga faktors sliktāks ...un attiecīgi arī prasības pret barošanas jaudu, dzesēšanu arī pieaug - tāpēc mūsdienu kinozāļu standarts ir 6 omi - kaut kas par vidu starp 8 un 4...

----------


## Isegrim

Par šiem 'Infinity' - mūsdienu skaļrunim 89 dB nemaz nav tik slikti, ja tie reāli tur ir. Vairums ir vēl tupāki (S90 - reāli ne vairāk par 85-86 dB). Bet cik jaudas vajag lai tos izdraivētu ar tranzistoru kapsētu vai čipampu, tikpat jānodrošina arī lampiniekam (vats arī Āfrikā ir vats!). Jutību panāk ar vieglu un ātru 'kustīgo sistēmu', šauru spraugu (precīzs ekskurss!) un augstu indukciju tajā (spēcīgs magnēts). Vēl divi "trūkumi" - cena (īpaši, ja neodīma magnēts) un prasība pēc liela tilpuma. Tos, ar masīviem difuzoriem un ļurkanām piekarēm, var mazās kastītēs iespiest, saglabājot pietiekami zemu rezonansi. "Ieguvumi" - zema jutība un gari pārejas procesi dēļ inerces. Arī spraugas tiem jātaisa pietiekami platas, jo ļurkanuma dēļ var sākt spole strīķēties.

----------


## Isegrim

Neesmu pētījis modernās kinozāles, bet "Kinapu" laikos tikai mazās zālītēs un "peredvižkās" bija skaļruņi bez līnijas transformatoriem, nepastarpināti slēgti pie pastiprinātāja izejas. Lielajās zālēs no aparātu telpas uz ekrāna skaļruņiem vienmēr bija 100 V līnijas. Gan platjoslinieki, gan wūferi bija 15-omīgi, atkarībā no skaita dažādos slēgumos. 
Lielas uztaisīju tās kastes ar diviem 2A-12 (atceros mērus - 710 x 950 x 475 jeb 320 litri) bet to rūciens vēl labā atmiņā. Neticēsiet - Poligrāfiķu kluba zālīti un dažu labu kultūras namu pierībināju ar nieka 30 W (slavenais 'Brig' vairāk uz tām nedeva). Brīvdabā gan bez simtvatnieka neiztikt.

----------


## Didzis

Es kāreiz saskāros ar Ukraina 16mm un lielās ''peredvižkas'' 35mm aparātiem. Tiem bija komplektā pastiprinātājs uz divām 6П3С lampām un ''Ka-Ka" (tāds burtu savienojums bija uz skaļruņu aizsardzības režģa) tumbām ar 4A28 skaļruņiem iekšā. Vēlāk nāca tranzistoru pastiprinātājs uz  П210 tranzistoriem izejā. Tas bija konkrēts sūds, bet nebija jāčakarējās ar lampu maiņu. ''Ka-Ka'' tumbās viss bija pa taisno, bet vadi arī nebija gari. To nosaukumu''Ka-Ka'' labi atceros jo atbilstoši nosaukumam tumbas arī skanēja. Toreiz pārvietojamā kino skaņa bija loti zemā līmenī, bet, par 20 kapeiku biļeti, ne uz ko vairāk cerēt nevarēja. Tai pat laikā, mazās zālītes gandrīz vienmēr bija pinas, jo nekā cita ko skatīties jau nebija.  Man stāv vairākas Ukrainas ar visiem vecajiem pastiprinātājiem. Vajadzētu savest visu kārtībā un kādu kino seansu uztaisīt. Vienīgi orģinālo tumbu nav.

----------


## serotonine

nu ok...    pieņemsim ka provēju pārtīt.    bet nu  paša spēkiem ar makšķerauklas tinēju... nu  nez..          vai kāds kam ir tinamā iekārta un know-how  izrēķināt to sekundāro  tinumu, ir gatavs kautkad uzņemt mani viesos? kad iesāktu, tupētu stūrī un tikai tītu, pa kājām nemaisītos. atvaļinājums neplānojas, kaut gan īpašā kārtā dienu brīvu darbā var izlūgties.  sestdiena svetdiena arī jau ir variants..   

protams man vēl jāpaskatās kas tas par tādu pamatīgu trafu tanī kontroles panelī no zvuk 25-4.   neona pārslodzes indikatoru barošanai?      nu un par akustiku runājot, ir izredzes kautkāda bartera  veidā tikt pie  https://www.google.lv/search?q=Design+Acoustics+PS-10&rlz=1C1PRFB_enLV695LV695&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwiDh_3QjpPVAhXDXRoKHS7OD-sQ_AUICigB&biw=1536&bih=738#imgrc=mG0i8xuYdU_VSM:


tikai jokainā stāvoklī    



kāds šķiet gribējis 10 collīgo draiveri mainīt, bet šajos korpusos lien tikai ar mazu magnētu vai diezgan plakans.. kad es dzīvokļa īpašniekam ( ārzemju latvietis|) jautāju WTF??  viņš teica, ka to tas viņa bijušais dzīvokļa biedrs ar putniem galvā paveicis, pirms atpakaļ uz štatiem lidojis.  takā viņš mūziķis tad domāju ka pret lampu ģitāras stiprīkli nelielu, mainīs ar prieku...   vot tad man būs kur arī   iemontēt kautko interesantu, paamocīt crossoveri  un savādāk  izpausties.

----------


## osscar

domāju, ka tās Skandas ir nebeidzami sačakarētas///
Par trafiem - imho pārdod kaut ko no saviem dzelžiem , kuri vēl nav sačakarēti - un nopērc kaut indel tgl izejniekus. būs +- 35EUR gab...ja pareizi atceros.
tos pašus indel šķiet izmanto mūsu dimd lampiniekā:
http://www.dimd.eu/lv/




un šim uz qqe03/12 lampām arī tie paši indel. kompakts verķis.

----------


## Isegrim

Neņem tās kastes! Tur nav nekā jēdzīga. Ja nu vienīgi par limonādi. Bet no akustikas tas jefiņš bijis visai tālu, ja neapjēdzis, ka šādi tas wūfers tikai gaisu sev apkārt dzenā. 
Didzim - tajā "peredvižkā" vājākais posms bija skaņas celiņš 16 mm filmā. Ne optiskais, ne magnētiskais kaut cik pieņemamu kvalitāti nenodrošināja. Visas kopijas "kinoprokātā" bija nodzītas un saskrāpētas, plīsušas un līmētas. Bet 4A-28, lai gan parametros zemāks par 4A-32, ir spējīgs smuki skanēt. Biju uztaisījis ar tiem pāris "koferīšus" (710 x 475 x 235) ar ventilējamu pakaļu (akustiska pretestība!) un sekmīgi apskaņoju pirtis utml. pasākumus.

----------


## Ints

Biku ne par tēmu, bet kā tās vecās lenšu filmas restaurē,,celuloīds nav mūžīgs,redzēju,kā rediģē skrāpējumus, bet kā skaņu salāpa?

----------


## serotonine

> Biku ne par tēmu, bet kā tās vecās lenšu filmas restaurē,,celuloīds nav mūžīgs,redzēju,kā rediģē skrāpējumus, bet kā skaņu salāpa?


 ja tā skaņa ir kā optiskais celiņš   uz lentes,, tad ieskenētajā materiālā ir redzama.   vispirms ar to pašu attēla rediģēšanu mehaniskus skrāpējumus    nodzēš, tad uzģenerē audio failu.  nu tad jau parastais audio masterings   ciparu izpildījumā...    

varbūt protams muļķības runāju

----------


## Ints

Nu to celiņu fotoelements lasīja,ja nemaldos, es arī neesmu nekāds kino eksperts.

----------


## serotonine

oriģināli protams jā,   bet cik precīzi  dotā ierīce to darīja nav ne jausmas..   aukstas izšķirtspējas attēls no dotā skaņu celiņa, ir pateicīgāks materiāls ar ko strādāt.    katrā ziņā bildē    visi mehaniskie defekti uzreiz kā uz delnas.  skrambas kaut fotošopā krāso ciet

labi, ar offtopicu pietiks,    tad ir te kāds laimīgais īpašnieks tinamajai mašīnai??

----------


## Didzis

Rokas tinamās mašīnas man ir. Savulaik tinu uz tādas dažādus transformatorus. Protams, čakars , bet izdarīt var. Ar profesinālu tinamo mašīnu to izdarīt ērtāk un ātrāk, bet pāris trafiņu dēļ tādu nepirksi.

----------


## Isegrim

Par optiskā skaņas celiņa _fotožopēšanu -_ ja to nevar uzticēt _softam_, tad cik darbdienu paies stundu garu filmuku _no rokas_ apstrādājot? Atceros, kā nočakarējos no 20 minūšu audiomateriāla manuāli knikšķus graizot.

----------


## serotonine

tas šausmīgais lipeklis uz tora. pieķēros pie 17 v vēl tikpat uztīt. nu bet tas 2x55 joprojam skaļāks. tad nu ņemu muļķumetru mērīt skalruņus. 4.5   kas atbilstu 6  ne 4.   pārejas trafam tinumiem tad 1;5     ja 144 ar 6   jasalāgo. sapņoju par dienu kad būsīsts audio 70v to voice coil trafs.. no veciem krājumiem lēni nāk. nelikvīdos nav. pirkt dārgi.   te lasīju ka uo 15 ar trim nevis vienu dubultterodi..  jau ne  144 a 32   slodzei jābut..  tā pati šasija  un trafi...    tad  kas nez ir tā lampa(s)   kuru iekšejā pretestiba  ļautu nepārtinot   bez cita trafa starpā    cilvēcigu akustiku kustināt??

pa šito laiku savam no pirksta izzīstajam 6p3s  SE ( liku shēmu iepriekš) jau kasti taisu.  būs salikts..  vajadzēs padomu par _vieglas_  atpakaļsaites ieviešanu.   un high pass ieejā. lai lieki neslogo ar pārāk zemām frekvencēm.      ķeskās karājotties skaisti skanēja ari bez atsaitēm.

----------


## Isegrim

> tad  kas nez ir tā lampa(s)   kuru iekšejā pretestiba  ļautu nepārtinot   bez cita trafa starpā    cilvēcigu akustiku kustināt??


 Nu pameklē netā *OTL* ar sovjetu "ragainajām bestijām" 6С33С. Ziemas pastiprinātājs - krāsni nevajadzēs.

----------


## serotonine

Isegrim lielais padies par originalajiem trafiem no kinap akustikas.      Nu vel tikai otru lampu izejā.   Bildes un shema liecina ka ar yo 13 un yo 13 atšķiras tikai lampu skaitu nu. Un 50 un 75w attiecīgi.  Pa to laiku. Saliku korpusa to wundershemu, kura ir kadu lapu atpakaļ.   .  Ja osscar neiebilst tad kaukur beztemas sadaļā var ari topiku uztaisīt

Nu un vēl smukumam.  https://youtu.be/pPLJz5RVN_E

----------


## Isegrim

Tik _košerīgākam_ paskatam 6L6 vajadzētu ar *oktālajām* lampām draivēt. _Baigi labās_ ir 6H8C un 6H9C, ja vajag divas _pre_kaskādes vai SRPP. Monoblokam var triodi 6C5C izvēlēties.

----------


## serotonine

> Tik _košerīgākam_ paskatam 6L6 vajadzētu ar *oktālajām* lampām draivēt. _Baigi labās_ ir 6H8C un 6H9C, j.


 
Nākamajā projekta.  Ja protams ko izejā likt atradisu.   Ir gan viena fan otra.  Plus vel kaudze ar tam melnajā bleķa korpusa.  Tā kas tagad ieejā arī ir kas īpašs.  A augstak minetie risinajumi bez negativas atpakalsaite ir baudami?

----------

